# More Grants coming in August



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Disclaimer : I am just sharing a piece of information provided by my agent, so dnt leave negative comments as I am sharing it to motivate expats.*

Hi Guys,

In my recent conversation with my agent(MARA- Adelaide) about my case, I generally enquired about slow pace of grants. He told me that this is due to major changes in department as DIBP is being clubbed with some other department like Intelligence & National security. As per him this will be completed with in July month. He told that, In his recent conversation with a state government official, he came to know that in upcoming month of August , DIBP will clear minimum up to 2000-4000 cases of skilled migration to make things normal like previous years. As these changes are constitutional, hence it is taking a bit longer than expected. 
New Processing timings will be updated before mid of August..

Again : I dnt knw the authenticity of news.


P.S. : Sources:-
http://www.news.com.au/national/pol...p/news-story/ed5eb33cfb3a781128b6bdf982de8218
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...er-dutton-control-home-affairs-super-ministry
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...ome-office-style-national-security-department


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am hearing this rumours each day for the past 2.5 years. sorry.  

I think it only gives hopes to guys, who will suffer even more when it will not materialize. 

I wish this to come true though.

By the way on average DIBP used to issue 1500-2500 grants a month for skilled migration for sc189 in 2016-2017 (up to April). Based on the fact of ~10% sample in the tracker.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am hearing this rumours each day for the past 2.5 years. sorry.
> 
> I think it only gives hopes to guys, who will suffer even more when it will not materialize.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrey,
I searched google and came to know below:-
http://www.news.com.au/national/pol...p/news-story/ed5eb33cfb3a781128b6bdf982de8218
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...er-dutton-control-home-affairs-super-ministry
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...ome-office-style-national-security-department


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> I searched google and came to know below:-
> http://www.news.com.au/national/poli...b6bdf982de8218
> https://www.theguardian.com/australi...super-ministry
> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ity-department


Pages not found.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Pages not found.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Check again from main post... Its opening.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> *Disclaimer : I am just sharing a piece of information provided by my agent, so dnt leave negative comments as I am sharing it to motivate expats.*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the news article links.

But its better take everything by the agents says with a pinch of salt.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

All the best guys. We have to wait till things materialize


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Well if it is not August then September if not the month after, it has to happen. The fact is the more delayed it is the closer we get to gravalanche (grant-avalanche) !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> I searched google and came to know below:-
> Malcolm Turnbull gives Peter Dutton new national security ministry
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...er-dutton-control-home-affairs-super-ministry
> Australia to get new 'Home Office' style national security department | SBS News


yes these are trending news... but again, i dont think that august will change much. I wish they prove me wrong and flood us with grants. However, i am more hopeful for October.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Even its true, why it would affect visa processing....
Can't they just let case officers do their normal daily jobs and issuing visas? Why postpone it?

Turnbull is bulls*t sorry but i am losing patience.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Even its true, why it would affect visa processing....
> Can't they just let case officers do their normal daily jobs and issuing visas? Why postpone it?
> 
> Turnbull is bulls*t sorry but i am losing patience.


I dnt know how Australian systems works, but I know that political decisions effects each and every individual and same is happening with us. After Trump Immigration changes in H1 visa now aspirants are more focusing on other options like Australia,NZ, etc. Even Now "Bull" is doing same following trend started by Trump.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> I dnt know how Australian systems works, but I know that political decisions effects each and every individual and same is happening with us. After Trump Immigration changes in H1 visa now aspirants are more focusing on other options like Australia,NZ, etc. Even Now "Bull" is doing same following trend started by Trump.




My take is there wouldn't a specific period like August or perhaps any particular month from where we will get to see sea of grants.
However, I guess at some point it should pick up, as the current pace is slow at the moment. They too have a target to complete. What will be interesting to see is, at which point it will start to pick up!
At this moment, none of us are sure about the reasons for delayed grants. Either it could be internal changes, staff shortages, extra security checks, etc. What is clear is that the delays are for a reason. Until that becomes clear, we cannot expect to a see a sea of grants!


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

shets said:


> My take is there wouldn't a specific period like August or perhaps any particular month from where we will get to see sea of grants.
> However, I guess at some point it should pick up, as the current pace is slow at the moment. They too have a target to complete. What will be interesting to see is, at which point it will start to pick up!
> At this moment, none of us are sure about the reasons for delayed grants. Either it could be internal changes, staff shortages, extra security checks, etc. What is clear is that the delays are for a reason. Until that becomes clear, we cannot expect to a see a sea of grants!


Thanks bro, wish us all the best!


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes these are trending news... but again, i dont think that august will change much. I wish they prove me wrong and flood us with grants. However, i am more hopeful for October.


October?? 
May I please know your reasoning pleassssse?
A bit of a shock. Let me cry.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seanzyc said:


> October??
> May I please know your reasoning pleassssse?
> A bit of a shock. Let me cry.


They really decreased number of grants towards the beginning of May: 










*This is roughly 10% sample of all grants a months for SC189.

Current processing times:

189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	4 Months	7 Months

so, i would assume that mass number of applicants will be reaching 4-7 months by september-october period. 

Please note, my message here is pure speculation and guessing, that is just my GUESS and nothing more. I can be right or i can be wrong. I would rather be wrong and see hundreds of grants next week.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They really decreased number of grants towards the beginning of May:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!
Your message is really helpful!
Finger crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Guys here it comes... new processing times.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Guys here it comes... new processing times.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


those time keep increasing, slowly but surely... already more than a year.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> those time keep increasing, slowly but surely... already more than a year.


I think some of things shared by my agent is true....
and also, they have to decrease these to avoid anger and frustration from applicants.....


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

We must not forget that even Trump and Britian appreciated the immigration systeam of Australia and Canada even copied the whole systeam last year

So a slow pace for 2 months or so doesnt mean a lot...yes the process jas slowed in last 2 months but they are professional and whole world value their immigration systeam....so be positive.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Where are the grants??? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Forget rain, i feel even the drizzling that was happening has stopped. If anyone has any info, please share.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I could see some dark clouds are coming from Australia.  
Don't know when it will rain but it will happen for sure. Just wait !!  



Shailz said:


> Forget rain, i feel even the drizzling that was happening has stopped. If anyone has any info, please share.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Sigh.....


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Guys wait for mid August... Something will happen for sure.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Occupational ceilings are out on website. Hope grants may follow now !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> I could see some dark clouds are coming from Australia.
> Don't know when it will rain but it will happen for sure. Just wait !!


As OC is out, the dark clouds seems to start their work now...hoping for the best for all!


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

what is the OC for 263111? i am travelling and not able check it on my phone and its killing me. last year it was around 1400.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Nevermind, i was able to get it on the official website. its 1300 this year and marked under pro-rata arrangement

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Nevermind, i was able to get it on the official website. its 1300 this year and marked under pro-rata arrangement
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


Gud luck for ur PTE exam


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

You guys are still lucky, imagine some of us have their occupation removed totally; we have no rain, no drizzling and seems water tanks of God have dried for us...Mine is 223111


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> You guys are still lucky, imagine some of us have their occupation removed totally; we have no rain, no drizzling and seems water tanks of God have dried for us...Mine is 223111


Sad reacts only


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Giri vishnu said:


> You guys are still lucky, imagine some of us have their occupation removed totally; we have no rain, no drizzling and seems water tanks of God have dried for us...Mine is 223111


That is really sad 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

So many CO contacts , why???



Rohit R said:


> I could see some dark clouds are coming from Australia.
> Don't know when it will rain but it will happen for sure. Just wait !!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> I could see some dark clouds are coming from Australia.
> Don't know when it will rain but it will happen for sure. Just wait !!




I guess CO is a friend of yours..

Did you miss submitting any usual documents or the CO's queries were unusual?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Any possibilities for the grant rain from next week??? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Any possibilities for the grant rain from next week???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


God knows, probability is very high.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Any possibilities for the grant rain from next week???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Well we all are expecting flood


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

My case is bit complex due to wife's pregnancy and that is the reason for so many CO contacts. At present, baby has been added into the application and waiting for grant now !! :fingerscrossed:




ausguy11 said:


> So many CO contacts , why???


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Ha Ha !! If this was the case i would have requested him to expedite my case 

Due to wife's pregnancy , there were so many CO contacts. Hope I won't get any other CO contact now as everything is completed from my side.




shets said:


> I guess CO is a friend of yours..
> 
> Did you miss submitting any usual documents or the CO's queries were unusual?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

My usual Daily Question...:bathbaby: Any Grants Observed Today/ Yesterday?:llama:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Ha Ha !! If this was the case i would have requested him to expedite my case
> 
> Due to wife's pregnancy , there were so many CO contacts. Hope I won't get any other CO contact now as everything is completed from my side.




Thanks Mate for your reply..Wish you luck!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Where are the grants?!!!!!!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Where are the grants?!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


SAD REACTS ONLY... 

ray2: GRANTS :car:


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

> Auspr18 View Post
> Hi Senior Members,
> 
> I'm not able to submit my health declaration form and got to know in another forum that the visa team has replied to one of the applicants that the technical issue won't be solved till 19th Aug.
> ...


The above quoted post is from 189 thread, DIBP could not solve his HAP ID problem till Aug 19th, which means definitely there is a technical glitch.

It is better to stay positive and calm till Aug 20. I hope we cannot see much movement till then. Also on Aug 20 DIBP may update its new timeline, which may be same or will increase since there is of very few grants for the past month.

DIBP will start issue the same amount of grants as last year since the number of invites are going to be the same as last year.

Only it is matter of time everything will be back to normal. 

This is how I am pushing my days for last couple of months especially after the big disappointed July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Where are the grants?!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


One shouldn't take any speculation seriously unless you find that info in DIBP.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Where are the grants?!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Guys 5-6 grants reported in different threads of 190/189/489 in two days... :roll:


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like the August Grants rush has finally started..Good numbers today i guess!!..Lets hope this trend continues 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

kaushik_91 said:


> Looks like the August Grants rush has finally started..Good numbers today i guess!!..Lets hope this trend continues
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Totally, there are 15 grants today (9 of 189 and 6 of 190) reported in immitracker.

Hopefully, people would get gold email soon,


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

amigos said:


> Totally, there are 15 grants today (9 of 189 and 6 of 190) reported in immitracker.
> 
> Hopefully, people would get gold email soon,




Sure..I guess they had a wait time of around a year to go with them. Don't expect so soon!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Cool breeze started blowing... We can expect drizzling.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Cool breeze started blowing... We can expect drizzling..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sure... Your prediction seems to be coming true... Great... Keep us updated... Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow.... Watching a new trend of 489 grants with in a month.... 
Two of my online friends got their grants in Just a month...... Finally 150kmph winds started


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Has anyone got a grant summary for this week. Seems the wave died down again...


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Not the kind of August we all expected it to be!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Compared to july, yes.


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

bulop said:


> Compared to july, yes.


Any 489 grants?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Not the kind of August we all expected it to be!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Still more than July.. Backlog is clearing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Wow.... Watching a new trend of 489 grants with in a month....
> Two of my online friends got their grants in Just a month...... Finally 150kmph winds started


i saw some too ! base points is 65 points, plus 489 sponsor 10 points, total EOI points is 75


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Still more than July.. Backlog is clearing.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


According to immitracker 189 has highest number of grants in Aug when comparing with last four months including August. 190 has highest number of grants in Aug when comparing with last five months including August.

Hope this will increase.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Still more than July.. Backlog is clearing.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lets hope the numbers increase in September! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Lets hope the numbers increase in September!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...


Hoping so..... :clock:


----------

